# DD and Step Children



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

Just wondered if there are any ladies out there who have gone down the DD route and have step children and if so how have you handled this and what has the reaction been.

My DH is firmly sat on the not telling anyone fence even any child/children that may arrive through DD but just incase his opinion changes I would like people experiences to reflect on.

Thanks ladies

x x x x


----------

